
WeWork locations are essentially unusable now. They’re still charging rent - hhs
https://slate.com/technology/2020/05/wework-rent-coronavirus.html
======
nradov
Why would any tenant sign a 3 year lease with WeWork? I thought the whole
point was flexible short-term leases.

~~~
mattmcknight
It seems really dumb, but they likely had incentives like discounts or lower
price increases that influenced the decision. Some people really undervalue
optionality.

------
1123581321
Trying to separate the commercial landlord story from the WeWork story:

Thinking back to my commercial lease, I did have a clause entitling me to
peacefully use the space. If my building had denied anyone access, would that
have been grounds to break my lease?

Generally, is it common right now for commercial landlords to be forgoing
rent?

------
ashtonkem
WeWork probably wasn’t terribly sustainable during the best of times; it’s not
surprising that they’re clinging hard onto any existing revenue during the
worst of times.

It’ll be interesting to see how long they can hold on.

------
youeseh
As a commercial landlord, do you have to pay property tax this year?

~~~
Voyiatzis
Of course. But it is deferrable, and without penalties.

~~~
jjeaff
Since property tax is based on assessed value, I wonder if people will be able
to fight to get the assessed value lowered significantly.

------
Proven
Nobody forces you to use WeWork and pay for its services. End of story.

